# Winter Park & Steamboat = Right Decision?



## l burke l (Mar 1, 2009)

The only CO experience i have ever had was steamboat last year and from my experience i would spend the full 2 days there. When the snow is right there it is fantastic. Very very light blower snow and some of the best tree runs i have ever been on. Shadows was my favorite trail.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I think we all prob agree on that one. Steamboat is a focal point of this trip b/c we all wanna experience the birthplace of "champagne pow!"

Maybe we should just focus more on other resorts around Winter Park. Let's say up to ~1hr drive in any direction. So I think that's pretty much A-Basin, Loveland, Keystone, Copper? I might be missing some, although there's a couple small ones I left out on purpose.


----------



## l burke l (Mar 1, 2009)

One bit of advice since you will only be at steamboat for 2 days is to go to the top of the gondola at at 12:00 on either of the days you are there. Preferable the first day. Find the group of staff in yellow jackets to the left that are called ambassadors. They give a free tour of the mountain every day at 12:00 sharp. You get paired with one ambassador and tell them what kind of terrain you like to ride. We told them blue/black no bumps (moguls). We literally saw more of the mountain in 2 hours than we had 2 days earlier during the entire first day. They wont ever hit the same trail or lift twice and it will show you 75% of the trails that you were interested in. Our guide was awesome and showed us around for about 3 hours instead of the planned 2. She also answered any questions we had on the resort and the best part of all this is its completely free. The 5 of us each threw her a 20 dollar tip each because it was so well worth it. The rest of the week we knew exactly which trails we did and didnt like and got to spend more time having fun than exploring. Oh and dont forget to find them at the bottom of the mountain at the end of each day for your absolutely free cups of cider/hot chocolate.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

If everyone has Avi training you could hit up Berthoud Pass one day, which is right next to WP. It's a fun area that gets a little more snow than WP.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Hoping for some more insight from CO locals...


----------



## JRosco (Sep 27, 2010)

I think its a good decision, Steamboat is freakin awesome! I haven't been to WP, but I hear Mary Jane is pretty tight, and you're not too far from A-Basin, Loveland, and the rest of the Summit County resorts. 
While you're in Steamboat, it's a good idea to check out Strawberry Park Hot Springs! If you and your peeps have time and some extra cash, rent some sleds, some awesome terrain in both Steamboat and Winter Park area.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Chances are that Winterpark (it gets more snow)will have better conditions than the Summit County resorts. Plus if it's snowing, Winterpark has some great pillow lines, the others don't. The tree riding there is arguably the best (Beav and Steamboat too)in the state. Especially for expert riding. Winterpark is also the 4th largest in the state, so if the terrain is open there is plenty to do. The only advice I would give about going there is try to go mid week and not on a weekend. That goes the same for Summit County and Vail resorts too. They are all within a day trip of Denver which = shit show. I deal with it, but I have weekends off. For a vacation, I'd say screw that. Steamboat is fine as it's a destination spot and not a day trip for us Front Rangers.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks for the info. killz. Our original plan was to ride WP on a Thurs/Fri and Steamboat Sat/Sun.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Triple8Sol said:


> Thanks for the info. killz. Our original plan was to ride WP on a Thurs/Fri and Steamboat Sat/Sun.


Good plan. I should be able to get a cheap lift ticket to WP. If the conditions are good and I can play hooky, maybe I'll be able to come up and show you guys around. I had a season pass to Winterpark for over a decade. I just got into bc riding so much that it was no longer worth my while buy a pass. I still love the place and ride there a couple of times each season.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks for the offer, that would be dope! As hard as we try, 2 days just isn't enough to really find all the goodies a new mountain has to offer...especially when its as big as WP.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Our trip just keeps getting better and better. Found out a couple weeks ago that they're offering a special deal called the 4by40 Pass. It gives you 2 days at WP and 2 days at Steamboat, is valid during our trip, and is only $200/pp!!! What a smoking deal, and holy shit that worked out perfectly.


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

yo T8S

When in Jan will you be here?
I've had a WP pass for ages & can tour guide ya around WP/MJ.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Triple8Sol said:


> Thanks for the info. killz. Our original plan was to ride WP on a Thurs/Fri and Steamboat Sat/Sun.


Our dates for next week stayed the same, but the order has changed due to some frustrating lodging issues. We'll now be riding Steamboat this coming Thurs/Fri and WP Sat/Sun. It's MLK weekend too, so I'm positive it's gonna be jampacked  Oh and only 2 of 8 in this particular group (including myself) have all their avy gear assembled. I'm pretty disappointed about that, and still contemplating if it'll even be worth bringing. 

So, considering all that fantastic news, either of you guys (killz & bravo) still down to do some tour guiding? lol...


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

of course! I'll shoot you a PM tomorrow.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

bravo_castle said:


> of course! I'll shoot you a PM tomorrow.


bravo!! wp tomorrow? me and no show no flow are riding there tomorrow


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Do the two of you with avy want to get out on Berthoud Pass? WinterPark is located at the foot of it. 

Also when are you leaving? Are you here through the Holiday Monday? 

I can get out two days of that weekend. Though I'll have to stick around town either Saturday or Sunday. Monday is definitely on for me.


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

Information you may be interested in if you didn't buy a 4by40 Pass (which is on sale until January 15-16th?). You can buy it online.

How to get discount ski lift tickets to Winter Park Resort - by G. Kunkel

How to get discount ski lift tickets to Steamboat Ski Resort - by G. Kunkel

The Top 3 Bars in Winter Park, Colorado for Nightlife - Associated Content from Yahoo! - associatedcontent.com


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> Do the two of you with avy want to get out on Berthoud Pass? WinterPark is located at the foot of it.
> 
> Also when are you leaving? Are you here through the Holiday Monday?
> 
> I can get out two days of that weekend. Though I'll have to stick around town either Saturday or Sunday. Monday is definitely on for me.



Hells yes, a tour on BP is a great ideal.
I'm down to ride Monday.

I have a buddy pass for ya KC if needed.


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

I can't offer anything. They took away our comp's and our daily friends discounts two years ago. Not even F&F discounts that regular passholders receive.


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

daysailer1 said:


> I can't offer anything. They took away our comp's and our daily friends discounts two years ago. Not even F&F discounts that regular passholders receive.


That sucks, I remember when you were able to buy up to 4 discounted lift tickets a day with a season pass. Now it's just 4 for the whole season. 

Daysailer will you be able to ride that weekend?

On another note, I'm sure I can get DrGreeNThumB420 to join us, he also has a WP pass.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> Do the two of you with avy want to get out on Berthoud Pass? WinterPark is located at the foot of it.
> 
> Also when are you leaving? Are you here through the Holiday Monday?
> 
> I can get out two days of that weekend. Though I'll have to stick around town either Saturday or Sunday. Monday is definitely on for me.


We'll be riding WP Sat/Sun. Being the first day out there, I'm thinking Sat. would be the preferable day to have some guidance  We don't have splitboards though, so is BP like bootpack accessible slackcountry?



daysailer1 said:


> Information you may be interested in if you didn't buy a 4by40 Pass (which is on sale until January 15-16th?). You can buy it online.


Yup, all 8 of us swooped on that deal. See post #12


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

If conditions are good, it's very boot packable. I also have a couple of pairs of snow shoes I can lend out.


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

I also have a set of verts & poles (if my new ones arrive in time) you can borrow.


----------



## BRsnow (Jan 26, 2008)

I will be up next weekend as well in WP, spend most of my time at MJ, but will gladly show you around the mountain as well. The pass is much better, but plenty of good stuff on the mountain as well, looks to be good snow Thursday through the weekend as well. Either way we all should grab a beer or two at Pepperonis, the last place on any resort that is priced for the locals


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Ok, so who wants to meet up Sat morning for some riding at WP resort? Is it all 4 of you?

bravo
BR
GreenThumb
daysailer

Also, talked to my buddy, and we're both down with checking out BP and packing our avy gear. Thinking maybe part of Sun for that?


----------



## BRsnow (Jan 26, 2008)

I am getting up friday night, staying until sunday morning so I will be around. I will be on the MJ side is my guess, so I will be up for meeting up. BR


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

I'll be there Saturday.
DocG says, he's gotta work. boo !:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:

I'll be parking on the Jane side, & can meet where ever on the mountain.

ETA:
Keep an eye on coloradopowderforecast.com


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

yeah sadly I work on Saturday :thumbsdown:. Maybe be up there on Sunday


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

T8S, I'll PM you my cell # so you can call me when you & your crew are ready to meet up Saturday.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I'll be doing Bert Sunday Monday if you are interested. It is looking to be a good storm, so it's probably going to be DEEP on the pass...


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

Okay so I'm no able to ride tomorrow (Saturday), due to some unforeseen circumstances at work.

I'm down to ride BP on Sunday/Monday/Tuesday.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Hey killclimbz, wish we could've met up. On Sun. we rode MJ morning and late afternoon and took a long break in b/w to watch some of that embarrassing Seahawks game. Bravo, no worries we had a great time just riding WP. I'll have to post more about our trip and pics later on.


----------

